# Brewstand - First welding job in about 20 years



## malt_shovel (23/12/13)

Haven't welded since high school, so not a pretty job, but it held up to 90 minute boil on a test batch of doppelbock.

Gets me out of the kitchen and uses a new mongolian burner set for natural gas. Worked a treat. Just need to work out how to mount the burner and also to build a frame to sit it up a bit higher and also arrange a way to lift a BIAB.


----------

